

Where can I find good and cheap design freelancers? - abbasmehdi


======
lachyg
I honestly really wonder what the reaction would be here on HN if you were to
change designers in the title, with developers, or coders.

~~~
abbasmehdi
They'd probably get offended for not being referred to as "hackers".

------
fernandose
A couple of decent places I always check first are

<http://www.reddit.com/r/forhire/> Always found designers here who are either
looking to build their portfolio or have time off between big projects.

<http://dribbble.com/> You may not find cheap designers, but it's a great tool
for looking for serious design talent.

Hope this helps

------
trussi
As the saying goes, 'You can have good, fast or cheap. Pick two.'

Check out BuildItWith.me for a great listing of designers and developers.

~~~
abbasmehdi
Love that saying! Good is constant, fast or cheap are variables, cheap is
becoming a constant as well ;)

------
ig1
Try local students, etc. they'll often lack experience and need more hand-
holding, but you can get get raw talent at a cheaper price than you'd have to
pay for more experienced talent.

~~~
abbasmehdi
This is great advice, I am on it, will update you on the results.

------
jordanvisco
I've had a lot of luck running a design contest on 99 designs and then
continuing to do work afterwards with the people I chose as finalists for the
design. My 2c.

~~~
trussi
I had great results with a logo contest. But the web page contest (opted for
the $495 option) didn't work out so well.

------
joshkdavies
Define "cheap"

